# a stupid joke



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

In this world i hate 5 things : 
1. Indians
2. Racists
3. Lists 
4. People that cant count


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, man...if ethnic based humour wasn't so incendiary, I'd fill the coffers! I'm Caucasian, young, & male from an affluent family, though...doing so would earn me all sorts of terrible labels (though I guess it would be nice to actually EARN them, as being of my demographic, they're just assumed)...

...I LoL'd, though! Somewhere in the archives is a thread dedicated to jokes; I'll have to dig it up


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> In this world i hate 5 things :
> 1. Indians
> 2. Racists
> 3. Lists
> 4. People that cant count


Are you all of the above? ????


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

A man walks into a job interview.

He sits down on a chair, and the interviewer starts questioning him.

"So son, where did you receive your education?"

The man replied "Yale".

The interviewer, pleasantly surprised, says "Yale? Hard to believe you went to Yale to become a janitor. So what's your name?"

The man replied "Yack Yackson".


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Teamkazm said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > In this world i hate 5 things :
> ...


Well im not indian, not a list, i can count but the racist thing is debaitable  just kidding.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

What was Helen Keller's favorite color? Corduroy!


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots (Nov 23, 2014)

Vegetarian is a native American word that means, 'Lousy Hunter'.

-Wild Bill


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Keep em coming


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> Keep em coming


THATS WHAT SHE SAID!!!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Teamkazm said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > Keep em coming
> ...


Odd i ussualy spot these before i post  haha


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> Teamkazm said:
> 
> 
> > WoodPigeon said:
> ...


Lol I had to say it


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

What's it gonna take, guys?

"Post deletion: There are many reasons your post might be deleted, but here are some of the most common ones. Spamming of any type, be it human or robot-generated, is always deleted. Trolling is also unacceptable -- we recognize that a lot of you trolls don't even realize that you're trolls, but believe us -- you are. We'll delete your posts if we feel they're disruptive or annoying. We also delete posts that are racist, sexist, overly obscene, or offensive in any way. We delete comments which are personal attacks -- whether directed at a moderator or another member. Finally, we reserve the right to delete any post at our discretion."


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> What's it gonna take, guys?
> 
> "Post deletion: There are many reasons your post might be deleted, but here are some of the most common ones. Spamming of any type, be it human or robot-generated, is always deleted. Trolling is also unacceptable -- we recognize that a lot of you trolls don't even realize that you're trolls, but believe us -- you are. We'll delete your posts if we feel they're disruptive or annoying. We also delete posts that are racist, sexist, overly obscene, or offensive in any way. We delete comments which are personal attacks -- whether directed at a moderator or another member. Finally, we reserve the right to delete any post at our discretion."


I see one post from two months ago, and two responses to that post with most recent being one month ago, that this might possibly apply to.

If this is a very delayed reaction to an old posting in this thread then it makes sense.

If this is a reaction to something like "That's what she said" then I'm pretty confused as that joke appears in seven pages of search results in a lot of different threads in this forum when searched on, including an actual contest thread devoted to that joke.

Is this in reference to the older comments?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > What's it gonna take, guys?
> ...


I posted one last night that may have been...a little much. I'm not going to lie, I had been drinking.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I posted one last night that may have been...a little much. I'm not going to lie, I had been drinking.


Oh, so there was a new posting that got removed, and that was a personal message to let you know why it was removed.

Now I get it. That wee bit of context helps tremendously.

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> What was Helen Keller's favorite color? Corduroy!


Print that in Braille - maybe a blind person will laugh. Probably not.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > What was Helen Keller's favorite color? Corduroy!
> ...


I don't think they'd see the humour (budump-ump)...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > devils son in law said:
> ...


Nope, they wouldn't see the humor - gotcha.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That reminds me of a joke...


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > What was Helen Keller's favorite color? Corduroy!
> ...


Chuck Norris can speak braille while writing French in Russian with sign language.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > devils son in law said:
> ...


...but Bruce Lee spoke Cantonese with his hands tied behind his back.... :screwy:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Bruce Lee died 42 years ago.
Chuck Norris died 20 years ago, but Death is afraid to tell him, so he is still alive.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> What's it gonna take, guys?
> 
> "Post deletion: There are many reasons your post might be deleted, but here are some of the most common ones. Spamming of any type, be it human or robot-generated, is always deleted. Trolling is also unacceptable -- we recognize that a lot of you trolls don't even realize that you're trolls, but believe us -- you are. We'll delete your posts if we feel they're disruptive or annoying. We also delete posts that are racist, sexist, overly obscene, or offensive in any way. We delete comments which are personal attacks -- whether directed at a moderator or another member. Finally, we reserve the right to delete any post at our discretion."
> 
> ...


If you can see them, they weren't deleted. Sometimes, a post may be deleted days, or longer, after posting. It is impossible for anyone to read every thread and we mods depend on members to report offensive posts. In this case, a member reported a personal attack. I follow up on all reports, and when I do, I read the thread. I found several posts that violated the rules, and deleted them. The racial attack in the first post was not deleted, because that would have removed the entire thread and I wanted to take this opportunity to remind folks that offensive posts will be removed when found.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > What's it gonna take, guys?
> ...


If you have the power to edit posts it would be great if you change it to 'israelis' insted of whatever i wrote there, im the only israeli in the forum, and it dosent hurt the post.


----------

